
A Generalised Solution to Distributed Consensus - ilarum
https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.06776
======
bch
This paper was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19343398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19343398)

